# Raw vegan gluten free kitchen for rent San Pedro South CA



## rawbeautyfood (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey There,

I am opening a vegan gluten free restaurant this month and am looking to rent out some of the kitchen space on a monthly basis. Please email me I you are interested, it is in San Pedro just outside of LA

Thx!


----------



## marmadiesalsa (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey there!! My wife and I are looking to rent a gluten free commercial kitchen to make our salsa in and we live in San Pedro  can you give me a call or shoot me an email to discuss?

Thanks,
Zach
562.726.3151
[email protected]


----------

